# Glade plug in air freshener in bunny room?



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for reading. Fraggles has her own room which is actually a office in our apartment. I put a glade plug in in this room. Fraggles is not a smelly bunny its more for my mother in law who thinks she STINKS. The MIL visits a lot and I don't wanna hear how my "house smells like that rabbit". But then again she thinks EVERYTHING stinks. But I put the plug in there anyway. We never close the door to this room so it is not a over powering smell and it is not anywhere near her cage. But is it safe for her?


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's safe for her. One thing I'm sure of is that bunnies don't like fragrance's smell. Same like when I put on my perfume, Kimiko would never come near me much. The best way to show her momma that that perfume is unacceptable  
We live in an apartment as well, we rent it. I keep cleaning it everyday, couple times a day (if I have time)to make sure the apartment doesn't have pet's smell. Rabbits are very clean and every time the apartment owner came to us, she always said that she didn't smell pet at all. May I ask what type of bedding you use ? We use wooden pellets and at the bottom of her litter box, I place a sheet of newspaper. Newspaper helps sucking the smell. Really, it works every where. My husband's sucker shoes stink like h...  ( he would kill me if he knew I post this, LOL) I tried so many things, but they didn't work. Till I used newspaper, stuffed it in his shoes and left them on the balcony where the sunlight hit. Ta da, thanks the person who invite newspaper, LOL. 
Anyway, I hope this helps. Bunnies aren't stinky ( okay, except the cecals poop ), They are just stinking cute !!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Currently we are using carefresh but I don't like it and wanna switch to aspen. Fraggles does not have a litter box she refuses one though I have tried. Instead she chose a corner of her cage for her "potty spot". No matter were she is in our home she will race back to her room,leap into her cage and use her "potty spot". She never has a accident . I can not use any kind of paper for her bedding or potty spot cause she is a terrible paper eater. She actually eats it so she does not get paper. That's a great idea about paper in the shoes. My husband is also a avid soccer player and plays twice a week. His cleats smell horrible when he comes home. So I put them in the freezer over night. The cold air kills the odor germs and there good to go the next day


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 21, 2011)

No, the smell could be too strong. Its best to try a light odor eliminater (like oust) but use sparingily. 
I am pretty sure my rabbit Pinball had seizures do to Febreeze. Its a theory, but I am almost certain.

I do use those little gel pop up containers. They don't smell too strong, can be kept out of reach, and are afordable. Again, I don't use the scented ones just the odor eliminaters.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jun 21, 2011)

Carefresh stinks. I stopped using it. I found just plain hay was less stinky then the carefresh. I was so excited to fine horse pine pellet bedding the other day, it is much cheaper and truly works better than anything I have tried so far (aspen bedding, which was soooooo messy and ruined all my microfiber cleaning cloths, carefresh, shredded paper, shredded corn husks, etc.). I put a layer of pellets then a bunch of hay, the bunnies seem happy.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes the carefresh does stink and that's why we won't be buying it again. I want to get the pine pellets but my husband said they don't look "comfy" :-/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a plug-in out in the hall, and, nothing but bunnies in the bunny room. We have six in there and there is no smell. Just love MIL's--they always have an opinion and willing to share. Mine was born on Oct. 31st and probably uses a broom to get around.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol. I am actually trying to get my friend to agree that both our MIL's need to be "released" back into the wild. But so far I am having little luck gathering support


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 21, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Just love MIL's--they always have an opinion and willing to share. Mine was born on Oct. 31st and probably uses a broom to get around.



:roflmao:

Sorry, I actually did laugh out loud when I read that....Hopefully you only have to deal with it once a year 

I use odor absorbing products rather than air fresheners and almost always have a window open in the critter room (piggies and bunnies share their own room) doesn't matter if the heat is on or the central air. 

No matter what you use make sure it's not somewhere that the bunnies (or any other pets) can get to it and ingest it.


----------



## tamsin (Jun 21, 2011)

How about a window sill herb box (presuming there is a window), brush them once a day and it will spread the smell around the room like natural air freshener and you can feed sprigs of the fresh herbs as treats. I'm growing basil at the moment and it just smells lovely every time I go past


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG! I am getting a window sill herb box.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jun 21, 2011)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Yes the carefresh does stink and that's why we won't be buying it again. I want to get the pine pellets but my husband said they don't look "comfy" :-/


I think I would get them just to try, it was only $5 for a huge bag, like 40 pounds. I had similar thought as your husband but I remembered they sleep in some pokey timonthy hay, which was what Beelza (RIP ) used in her nesting box ... so my version of comfy is far different than our bunnies'. And they sleep in poop.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheryl, Thanks for the advice. I think I am going to sneak in the pellets. You could never convince my husband that his "special girl" sleeps in her own poop. He would like to think his girl sleeps on a bed of fluffy clouds. But I think I am going to attempt to get the pellets.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jun 22, 2011)

I cover the pellets with hay because they like to dig lol. And I find poops in the food bowls, which skeeves me right out.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 22, 2011)

Daddy's angel would never leave poops in her dish.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jun 22, 2011)

:rofl::rofl:Our momma bunny was originally named "Cutie" by my then 6 y/o ds, my dh renamed her Beezlebunny after the devil Beezlebub. She was so nasty, then she loved me and I her. It is not surprising we have Beezlebabies, however grown they are. 
My dh made me leave the top of the cage open so we can reach in and pet the buggers when they are in the cage ("because they are attention 'hos" in the cage, whether the door is open or not. They beg for head rubs. I made one side covered but allowed the covered to be hinged-like because we had a shelf they would leap out off of. We redid the cage, making two levels with a hole for them to go up and down. I put their cardboard digging box on the top, under the cage lid side, Nutmeg and Snowball have learned to scoot the box out to escape or chill on the top. The brats, they are evile! And they poop in their food bowl sometimes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 22, 2011)

I like to use baking soda on the carpets. Sprinkle, leave for a few minutes, and vaccuume. It gets rid of any smell but is also very safe (just don't clean with vinegar at the same time!)

It sounds like if you put a litter box in that coner with the stove pellets and hay she would use it. Leave the rest of the cage floor bare until she learns the difference. She is essentially litter box trained, she just needs the box.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep she is "house broken" as we like to say. We actually put a litter box in the corner but she dug all the stuff out of it and then pulled the empty box out of her corner lol. It was pretty funny to watch.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

For one of our bunnies who wouldn't use litter pellets, I went to the thrift store and go a bunch of old towels. Folded them in 4 and put them in the corner. Shake the poop out into and bag or can each morning, put the soiled towel in a solution of soap and bleach in a covered pain to soak ( kinda like a diaper pail ). Wash every couple of days. Just dump the towel and soap solution into the machine, spin out and then wash in fresh soap and hot water. Works pretty well if you only have one or two rabbits and a limited income.


----------

